# VACCINE REACTIONS ? !



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

ANYONE HAVE THIS REACTION ? My Little Buddy Rico had his 2nd immunization at 12 weeks, the breeder got the first round at 8 weeks without any problems (a few days before I brought him home) the 4- combo, I believe. After the2nd shot, he did start rubbing his head abit-the first hour...then worse rubbing head and back on the floor,more intently...I gave him a 1/4 tab of benadryl, which seemed to calm the itching completey.That evening Rico felt very warm,hotter than usual when i held him , and he seemed a bit listless----then for about the next 5 days, he his little feet werefrquently ringing wet, along with his mouth and chin soaking wet- some decrease in energy level...at first I thought he had thrown up or drooled, (I told my vet this... they said I did the right thing giving the benadryl..not overly concerned....and not really knowing the breed) but found out later (searching online) that dogs can actually sweat through the pads of their feet and noses ! ?....Rico is now 16 weeks ...plan to do the rabies vaccine soon, as we have had many rabid skunks in our area this summer ( and we do have a field behind our house where skunks have been seen in past years)......so of course very concerned about another vaccine !!!! love
my little Rico.......any thoughts....I have read jean Dodds protocol, after this last vaccination,.......I will post a picture in time---very deficient in tech skills! :frusty:

Sorry this is so lengthy !


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, our Bolognese (related to the Havanese) had inflammatory bowel disease which we strongly believe was kicked off by vaccines. IBD is an immune system disorder. I strongly recommend that you do titer tests (blood tests) to determine whether your dog has immunity before you vaccinate again for anything. Your vet should know about this concern. Good luck with your baby.

Shirley H (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

If you think your dog is having a reaction to a rabies shot you need to call your Vet and get your dog back to the ,so he can determine if it is a reaction, there are things the Vet can do and the next time the Vet will give you something before hand and use a Vaccine from a different source. It is important to do your core vaccines...later titers can be used except for rabies....Rabies shots are required by law...there are a few states that have compassionate release, California is one but you need a Vet to document the reason, a slight reaction with no medical care is not a reason, usually it is a severe reaction, auto-immune illiness, or frail health in a elderly dog, also us must agree to keep the dog confined to your house so your dog poses no danger to others.

I have stopped giving vaccines to my 15 yr old Lhasa this year, I am still giving Rabies as Boo Boo will catch opossiums (I know he is blind...but they are smelly) and we have wildlife and bats. I lived in India and Hong Kong...I have see what Rabies can do first hand...it is a painful horrible death for both animals and humans.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My country vet doesn't give the rabies shot until the puppy is 6 months. So I would wait on that. Surely you are not letting your little one loose or off leash where there are skunks. Don't let him out of the yard.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah that's why it's important to separate the core vacs as well. If there is a reaction it's difficult to determine which vaccine caused it. Dodds doesn't recommend rabies until 24 weeks or later. Then follow your local laws. http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Vet has been very careful to do the core vaccines at different times and has taken extra precautions with my 9 pound and 6 pound dogs. Many Vets will work with you...you just need to be firm in what is important to you...also realilistic.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good points Robbie. I have a letter from Sabine in this regard. .....

"For the core vaccines, she only recommends parvo and distemper - and separating as much as possible, yes. As a general rule, the fewer diseases you bundle into a single vaccine, the better. This was a big topic at the seminar I attended with Dr. Dodds and Dr. Schultz.

http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=vaccines

However, single-type vaccines *are* sometimes hard to find (but it's not impossible, and vets can special order what they don't normally stock!), so Progard Puppy DPv (parvo/distemper) is acceptable."


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

And if you're really adventurous she says ;;; "I don't know how this is handled in Canada, but in the US you can also just buy vaccines yourself (except rabies). Many kennel/vet supply businesses have websites and changed their order process so you can actually buy single doses, vs. only larger packages (e.g. 25, 50, 100)."


----------



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input...I will wait for 6 months/ 24 weeks for the rabies....Rico is kept in the yard..but several years ago we did find a dead skunk in the yard...scary! 
I will probably do the titer...before give any more boosters....when you say give individually, you mean like only a distemper, not combined with anything else..all by itself? Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

KarenL said:


> Thanks everyone for your input...I will wait for 6 months/ 24 weeks for the rabies....Rico is kept in the yard..but several years ago we did find a dead skunk in the yard...scary!
> I will probably do the titer...before give any more boosters....when you say give individually, you mean like only a distemper, not combined with anything else..all by itself? Thanks


Yes, if you can. Although like mentioned the Progaurd Puppy is alright combined.


----------



## russelgrane (Aug 7, 2012)

If you do feels that your dog is behaving weird or having rabies then you should directly call to the vet. This would be beneficial for both of you, his allergies, reactions or diseases can also affects you.


----------

